# Besuch bei Koi-Kretschmann --Video--



## Maurizio (12. Aug. 2006)

Hi Leute!

Damit mal ein bissen schwung in die Bude kommt, habe ich hier für euch ein Video aus eigener Produktion vom Tag der offenen Tür bei Koi-Kretschmann.

www.Koi-Kretschmann.de




			
				Beschreibung schrieb:
			
		

> Das Video wurde bei einem Besuch bei Koi & Orchideen Kretschmann erstellt. Es zeigt Herr Kretschmann und Herr Konishi jun. beim Umsetzen von 5 prachtvollen Karashis, die kürzlich aus Japan importiert wurden.



Viel Spaß beim anschauen   !


----------



## Thorsten (12. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Besuch bei Koi-Kretschmann --Video--*

...."schwung in die Bude".....?? 

Dafür ist da aber recht wenig Action drin


----------



## Maurizio (13. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Besuch bei Koi-Kretschmann --Video--*



			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> ...."schwung in die Bude".....??
> 
> Dafür ist da aber recht wenig Action drin




Ein KoiKichi brauch keine Action, dem reicht sowas schon.


----------

